# Compound tube size?



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello. New to the forum and started my own business. I'm looking at getting a compound tube. I have always done all my finishing by hand because I have mostly done small repair jobs. I have a 30 board addition coming up and hopefully if I get it a 150 board new house. What size tube do you guys recommend for running 8' and 9' ceilings?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, imaginethat. 42" makes most sense. To me, anyway. It's the std. length where I am - 9' ceilings, mostly.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my first tube was the small one....worked ok but lots of trips to the bucket. 
my 2nd tube was the 48 ...did not like it unless I was on my stilts:yes: so I cut it down to the size I liked.


----------



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

Ice, what did you cut yours down to? Most houses around here are 8' but the occasional 9'. I don't want to have to use my stilts to run the tube. I'm 6' tall. This will be my first tube.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

imaginethat said:


> Ice, what did you cut yours down to? Most houses around here are 8' but the occasional 9'. I don't want to have to use my stilts to run the tube. I'm 6' tall. This will be my first tube.


well the best thing about when I cut my tube I moved the handle down and the rubber seal down so my 38'' holds more mud then a 42 and if I need to go to a 10' I use my 12'' ex 
and I have long arms


----------



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

Ice that is a nice little contraption you got there. I suppose you made that. What is everyone else running and why do you prefer it from the other sizes?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the tapepro tube, Does all I need its great.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Love the tapepro tube, Does all I need its great.


Yep, x2!:thumbsup:


----------

